# Cubecart and Paypal pro...API cert?



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

I am configuring the Paypal Direct Payment mod and it's looking for the API certificate. What and where is that? I do have a Paypal account set up...is this something I get from Paypal? 

Wait!! I just found it in Paypal's integration center! Never mind...for now.


----------



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

OK. I do have a question - What's the difference between a sanbox certificate and a live certificate? Do I need both and if so, how do I get a sandbox one since the one I got says it's the live one?


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

The sandbox is just a place to play in for testing purposes, I made three sandbox accounts, 1 seller and 2 buyers for different scenarios.


----------



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

So how do I make a sandbox cert? When I go to Request API Credentials again, it doesn't have link to make a new one, only to remove or view my current cert?


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Feelinit,

I do not use cubecart (zencart does not require this) I have used the paypal sandbox in other applications and know it is an experimental place to test your paypal. I have just installed cubecart on different server and will need to know what you have just asked.myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

FeelinIt said:


> I am configuring the Paypal Direct Payment mod and it's looking for the API certificate. What and where is that? I do have a Paypal account set up...is this something I get from Paypal?
> 
> Wait!! I just found it in Paypal's integration center! Never mind...for now.


I am using cubecart with PayPal and I didn't need any API certificate.


----------

